# Moroccan Spiced Ceviche of Atlantic Black Sea Bass



## ironchef (Feb 14, 2006)

If you cannot find sea bass, substitute halibut or snapper:

*Moroccan Spiced Ceviche of Atlantic Black Sea Bass*

*Yield: 6 servings*

*Ingredients:*

2 lbs. Fresh Atlantic Sea Bass, cut into 1/2" dice
1/4 c. Red Onion, finely diced
1 tsp. Fresh Ginger, minced
2 Tbsp. Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1/2 c. Fresh Lemon Juice
1/4 c. Fresh Lime Juice
1/4 c. Fresh Orange Juice
1/2 c. Unsweetened Coconut Milk
2 Tbsp. Preserved Lemon, rinsed and finely diced
1 Tbsp. Caraway seeds, lightly toasted and finely crushed
1/2 tsp. Cumin
2 tsp. Harissa
2 Tbsp. Chervil, minced
Kosher Salt to taste

*Method*:

In a non-reactive mixing bowl, combine the harissa, citrus juices, and coconut milk. Whisk together until the harissa is incorporated in the liquid. Add the remaining ingredients except for the salt and fold together well. Arrange the ceviche in the bowl so that the liquid covers the top of the mixture. Marinate in the fridge for at least 3 hours, or until the fish turns white and opaque. Season to taste with salt, fold in more harissa if necessary, and serve immediately.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 14, 2006)

I've never made cheviche, but I think I should try it someday. This looks like a really good recipe... i love that there is cumin involved! (cumin is one of my favourite spices) I'll try this out this weekend and let ya know how it turns out... (probably use halibut instead of bass... hopefully that'll work okay)


----------



## ironchef (Feb 14, 2006)

You should be able to find preserved lemon in a store that sells Mediterranean or North African foods. If you make it yourself and already have some on hand then that's even better. If you cannot find it, omit and substitute with lemon zest. Not the same, but better than nothing.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 14, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> You should be able to find preserved lemon in a store that sells Mediterranean or North African foods. If you make it yourself and already have some on hand then that's even better. If you cannot find it, omit and substitute with lemon zest. Not the same, but better than nothing.


 
Sounds good.. I'll have to see if I can find some. by the way, what is harissa? Some kind of spice? (dont laugh at me for not knowing this... i'm still learning my "craft"  )


----------



## Zereh (Feb 14, 2006)

Harissa is hot paste of peppers, garlic and oil from Northern Africa, irrc. Tomatoes and other spices made be included as well.


Z


----------



## Zereh (Feb 15, 2006)

Found this recipe while mucking about:

[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]This potent North African condiment is especially good and spicy when made at home, but it's available at Middle Eastern groceries.[/SIZE][/FONT]






      [FONT=arial, helvetica]*RECIPE INGREDIENTS
*[/FONT]
    [FONT=arial,][SIZE=-1]1 1/2 cups (loosely packed) hot dried red chiles (about 1 ounce)[/SIZE][/FONT]
    [FONT=arial,][SIZE=-1]1/3 cup olive oil[/SIZE][/FONT]
    [FONT=arial,][SIZE=-1]3 garlic cloves, minced[/SIZE][/FONT]
    [FONT=arial,][SIZE=-1]1 teaspoon caraway seeds, ground in a spice grinder or mortar[/SIZE][/FONT]
    [FONT=arial,][SIZE=-1]1 teaspoon ground coriander[/SIZE][/FONT]
    [FONT=arial,][SIZE=-1]1/2 teaspoon ground cumin[/SIZE][/FONT]

  [FONT=arial, helvetica]*RECIPE METHOD

*[/FONT] [FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]In a small saucepan, cover the chiles with water. Boil over moderately high heat until slightly softened, about 2 minutes. Cover and let soak for 1 hour.[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]Drain the chiles, reserving the soaking liquid, and transfer them to a food processor. Add the oil, garlic, caraway, coriander and cumin and season with salt. Puree until smooth, adding enough of the reserved chile liquid to blend the sauce. Transfer to a bowl.[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]MAKE AHEAD: The Harissa can be refrigerated for up to 1 week.


Z
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the recipe Zereh!  

If it can only be kept in the fridge for a week, I'd probably half the recipe... I dont know if I could use that much of it in a week!


----------

